# New Small Show



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

There is a club in Colrain, Ohio trying to get a gun show started. This is on St. RT. 250 west of Bridgeport. 
Some where in Colrain -Adena area. Never been there but can’t be hard to find. Don’t run over the hooty owls staggering around looking for chickens to date. Not much goes on in that neck of the woods. On the edge of Strip Mine area. These new little shows bring out some good old guns that have never seen a show. Locals will be dragging stuff in to sell. I’m not setting up but going up Sat with Bro as walk through. Will have trade stock in truck. Don’t know if just Sat or Sun too.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Gosh, you getting there by Horse? Good lord your in NO MANS land


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

Drm50 said:


> There is a club in Colrain, Ohio trying to get a gun show started. This is on St. RT. 250 west of Bridgeport.
> Some where in Colrain -Adena area. Never been there but can’t be hard to find. Don’t run over the hooty owls staggering around looking for chickens to date. Not much goes on in that neck of the woods. On the edge of Strip Mine area. These new little shows bring out some good old guns that have never seen a show. Locals will be dragging stuff in to sell. I’m not setting up but going up Sat with Bro as walk through. Will have trade stock in truck. Don’t know if just Sat or Sun too.


Any more info on location and/or times?

Nice ride out SR 250 through Cadiz.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Dovans said:


> Gosh, you getting there by Horse? Good lord your in NO MANS land


You ought to be down here in Manure Cnty. Come on thaw!


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

RossN said:


> Any more info on location and/or times?
> 
> Nice ride out SR 250 through Cadiz.


Told as much as I know. Sat for sure, 9:00am to be safe. It is suppose to be well marked, you cant miss it anyway. It will be only thing around for miles. East of Cadiz-15 or 20 minutes.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I’m headed to one in central Ohio as well in Smithville? Never heard of it as well. Hopefully have the same success you do.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

RossN said:


> Any more info on location and/or times?
> 
> Nice ride out SR 250 through Cadiz.


I didn’t mean I’ve never been to Colraine / Adena, I just don’t know exactly where show is at. You can’t miss it if you get in general area.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Update: This Show Sucked. Very few guns, tables of late night knives, flea market junk accompanied by prices higher than the big shows. A bunch of experts with $17 worth of $11 guns. If they ever have it again remind me not to go.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Mine in Smithville was a bust as well. Had about 20-25 tables supposed to end at 4 pm. We got there at 2 several guys were packing up. No real deals. I often wonder if I got a table and set up at a fair price and put a sign up no haggling go walk around and find it cheaper. I wonder how quickly I would sell out? Almost every time I go to a gun show I feel like the contents of my safe go up 10% or more!!!!


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

I've only purchased two or three guns from a table at a show. Parking lot, yes, just walking around from another attendee, check on that one too.

I've found them all overpriced or beat to hell, or both. You could see the same guns from show to show. New, I could always get for less at Fin or other local shops.

I only go to kill a few hours and see "humanity". Ugh....


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Drm50 said:


> Update: This Show Sucked. Very few guns, tables of late night knives, flea market junk accompanied by prices higher than the big shows. A bunch of experts with $17 worth of $11 guns. If they ever have it again remind me not to go.


I walk these gun shows like berea and medina and can't get over the amount of waisted table space on knives. How can you justify standing over a table of cheap junk knives all weekend and turn a profit? I don't see anyone giving them more than a glance. Knives and crazy priced ammo make up atleast a third of the tables at these shows.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

There is a difference between top dollar & ridiculous prices. You would think guys would get tired of dragging around truck loads of stuff and not selling enough to break even. The only thing out of my field I was looking for was a beater 12g double. There were plenty available for $400.


----------

